# Boot sur un .dmg mac os 9.0.4 sur ibook g4



## cal1894 (25 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
je dispose d'un ibook g4 ainsi que d'une image .dmg de mac os 9.0.4 en état de fonctionnment...
Je l'utilise avec SheepShaver.
Je voudrais savoir comment je pourrais booter dessus en vrai.
et pouvoir avoir accès au web avec ma airport intégré.
S'il vous plait, j'en ai vraiment besoin...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Janvier 2009)

Aucun iBook G4 ne peut démarrer sur un système plus ancien que 10.3 (Panther). Par contre, ils peuvent tous faire tourner OS 9.2.2 en mode "classic", à la rigueur, Mac OS 9.1, mais en aucun cas Mac OS 9.0.x !


----------

